# Hub RJ11 pour plus de 2 téléphones sur une box



## ccciolll (5 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai finalement sauté le pas et je suis passé au dégroupage total.

Je vais donc désormais téléphoner en VoIP et non plus via le réseau classique 48 volts.

Cependant, le routeur que j'ai eu par mon FAI (Technicolor MediaAccess TG788vn v2) ne possède que 2 prises RJ11 pour téléphone en analogique (il proposent sinon d'utiliser des téléphones IP fournis, mais vu qu'il n,'y a que 4 RJ45 ethernet, je préfère les garder pour brancher les ordis).

Du coup, je me demande s'il existe des hub RJ11 me permettant de brancher plus de 2 téléphones (parce que 2 téléphones, en 2014, ça me paraît un peu ahurissant, je me demande comment ils ont pu en prévoir aussi peu. Personnellement, j'habite pourtant une maison de moins de 80m2 et les enfants sont trop petits pour avoir des téléphones, mais j'en ai tout de même 6 de branchés (cuisine, salon, bureau, atelier 1, atelier 2, chambre parents, et encore n'en ais-je pas mis dans la SdB ni les toilettes (quand j'étais en appart, c'était le cas, vu que les gens aiment bien appeler quand on est peinard sur le trône, mais là comme c'est un toilette partagé avec le voisin, c'est plus délicat)). Ben en gros un dans chaque pièce de vie vu qu'on n'aime pas forcément courir au bout de la maison quand on a un appel, et puis je trouve ça pratique, voilà.

J'ai demandé à Google mais il ne trouve pas, en tout cas pas avec "Hub RJ11 VoIP".


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2014)

Hum... bienvenue en 2004!



Normalement, on utilise ce type de set pour ton besoin:





(1 téléphone relié à la prise Box/Tel, les autres communicant avec cette base unique, avec du matos de qualité ça fonctionne très bien -par exemple chez mes parents, ça couvre leurs 3 niveaux et le jardin-)

Maintenant si tu veux paralléliser du RJ11 et passer du câble partout, tu peux le faire.


----------



## ccciolll (8 Juillet 2014)

Oui, je connais le DECT, mais il a réputation à balancer des ondes pas top (à même titre que le GSM et le Wifi que j'évite également tant que faire se peut).

(sans compter la consommation de batteries par ces appareils, la batterie étant un objet très polluant).


----------



## edd72 (8 Juillet 2014)

Dans ce cas, tu peux utiliser un bête multiplicateur de prise RJ11 et tu tires du fil ("comme en 1980").




(ça peut être des dédoubleurs que tu mets les uns sur les autres)


Tu peux facilement faire ton câblage toi même.


----------



## ccciolll (10 Juillet 2014)

OK, tout simplement.

Pas besoin de hub à proprement parler, donc.

Parfait, merci.

EDIT : les réseaux de fil, je les ais déjà, de toutes façons&#8230;


----------



## ccciolll (12 Juillet 2014)

J'ai fait qqes recherches sur le RJ11. En fait donc, la prise comporte 6 connecteurs, mais seuls 4 sont câblés, et sur ces 4, seuls 2 brins servent réellement à transporter les données. Comme sur les prises T, quoi.

Donc du coup, je me dis que je n'ai même pas besoin de changer mes prises T par des RJ11. Du moment que le câblage est au bon endroit, je garde mon réseau T tel qu'il est (si ce n'est qu'à son départ, je ne le relie plus à l'arrivée FT mais à la sortie RJ11 de la box) et ça devrait rouler. Et comme ça, pas besoin de changer les prises T ne de retrouver des câbles RJ11 pour mes téléphones. (je précise tout de même que ça ne fonctionne apparemment qu'avec les téléphone auto-alimentés (par transfo ou piles). Un téléphone sans alim (ou alim débranchée) ne fonctionne plus en VoIP (probablement que la puissance qui sort de la box ne suffit pas à faire fonctionner un téléphone habitué à du 48 volts).

EDIT : et plus besoin de filtre ADSL non plus puisque plus de téléphone "classique" à filtrer.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Juillet 2014)

Donc, je confirme, j'ai adapté rapidement mon installation afin que la sortie RJ11 VoIP de la box soit connectée à mon ancien réseau de prises T dans la maison et ça fonctionne. Les téléphones auto-alimentés se connectent au réseau.

Une bonne chose de faite.


----------

